# Kipor Kge 3000 Ti



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

have a guy offering a "used twice" kipor kge 3000 ti generator for $650. Any thoughts ?
Voltage 120 
Sinemaster KGE 3000 Ti 
Rated output 2.8KVA 
Max Output 3.0KVA 
Oil 
Gasoline 
Frequency 60 HZ 
Current 8.3A 
iso 9001 Certification

Thanks Doc


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Offer $500. He should have paid about $800 for it and there is no reason for you to pay most of what he paid for it for a used generator.


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Offer $500. He should have paid about $800 for it and there is no reason for you to pay most of what he paid for it for a used generator.


Thanks Andy!
Seller said ex paid 1200 for it 2 years ago (she thought) and similar model on ebay for 1200.00 3000 watt but different model


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

DocStl said:


> Offer $500. He should have paid about $800 for it and there is no reason for you to pay most of what he paid for it for a used generator.


Thanks Andy!
Seller said ex paid 1200 for it 2 years ago (she thought) and similar model on ebay for 1200.00 3000 watt but different model
[/quote]

MSRP brand new from the factory was $1099 ... The average sale price in US was $829

It being used -- and hopefully was properly prepped (ie wasn't ran without oil) - i would offer no more then $500 .... used generators makes me nervous -- if you know how it was prepped and used thats one thing -- otherwise -- it could have ran non-stop for two years somewhere and your buying somethig outside of warranty and on its last leg ..


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> Offer $500. He should have paid about $800 for it and there is no reason for you to pay most of what he paid for it for a used generator.


Thanks Andy!
Seller said ex paid 1200 for it 2 years ago (she thought) and similar model on ebay for 1200.00 3000 watt but different model
[/quote]

MSRP brand new from the factory was $1099 ... The average sale price in US was $829

It being used -- and hopefully was properly prepped (ie wasn't ran without oil) - i would offer no more then $500 .... used generators makes me nervous -- if you know how it was prepped and used thats one thing -- otherwise -- it could have ran non-stop for two years somewhere and your buying somethig outside of warranty and on its last leg ..
[/quote]

I'll say one thing,,,, you guys are a wealth of informtion! Ok, which stock shoud I buy?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have this same Generator and love it, runs great, weights about 65 lbs and will run the AC, we even ran the AC a 6000' I paid about $900 shipped to the door but for awhile there they were running for a higher price for this model as they got scarce and demand went up. I have had this generator for several years now and have had no problem except when I left it in the garage for a long period in 100 plus heat and the gas in the carb went bad and it would not start. Well I took it apart at the campground and blew out the carb and it has ran ever since. It was so easy to work on. Also it will not run if the oil gets low so you don't have to worry about it running without oil.

Great generator and worth every penny.


----------

